# 4000X, ¡Mateamargo nos endulce la vida!



## frida-nc

*Por muy amargo el mate,
 encontramos la miel, y la sagacidad, en tu conversación.
¡Felicidades por tus cuatro mil (y tres), nuestro Mateamargo!*​


----------



## Vanda

Amargo, nada. Matedulce! Vai bem com qualquer churrasco! 

Também vai bem com posts, replies, sagacidad, consejos, insights...

Obrigada por seus posts, Mate! ​


----------



## Fernita

Mi querido Mateamargo
mis felicitaciones te mando
por tus inteligentes 4000 aportes
y por seguir ayudando.

No soy payadora ni pretendo serlo, pero quiero decirte que realmente sos muy valioso en el foro: TE QUEREMOS, MATE!!!!!!

Con mucho mucho carinio y respeto a un gran forero!!!

Te pido disculpas porque no tengo la letra enie.

un brindis como corresponde  para esta oportunidad!

Fernita


----------



## heidita

Estimado amigo, aqunque te haces ver cada vez menos, una verdadera pena, ya me había fijado en que "cumplías" y te había elegido este manjar. A ver si algo de esto te gusta.

Un fuerte abrazo.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## krolaina

Querido Guille, ¿por qué no te veo ya? copio el "una verdadera pena" de Heidi...

¿Un enorme felicidades servirá para que nos dejes disfrutar de ti mucho mucho mucho tiempo?

Enhorabuena por esos 4000 mensajitos cargados de "esencia Mate", todo un icono en WR y un ejemplo a seguir.

Un abrazo bien grande para mi argentino favorito (con el permiso de mis chicas... que luego se me enfadan).

Besos,

Carol.


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Mate por tus 4.000. Me uno al clamor popular: ¿por dónde andás, pibe?.

Te pongo una cervecita para ver si te vemos más a menudo.

Un abrazo.

Hormiga Negra.


----------



## Rayines

Para el *PIBE* argentino, para que poemas y mensajes se reproduzcan por mucho tiempo, te mando un cariño grande y *¡¡FELICITACIONES!!*,
Inés.


----------



## Cecilio

Enhorabuena, Mate. Aportación tras aportación mostrándote siempre amable y con ganas de aportar cosas interesantes.

Por cierto, no he probado nunca el mate, ni amargo ni dulce.


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por tus mensajes, Mate.


----------



## Gévy

Muchas felicidades, Mateamargo, que sigas repartiendo esa preciosa ayuda con ese talante (y talento) que tienes.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Caramba Guille, muchas felicidades por estos 4000.

Un abrazo.

RIU


----------



## frida-nc

Algo me parecía muy incorrecto, y ahora reconozco que debía haber dicho "endulza"
Another late-night error. (Mate, I beg pardon)
I _never_ make mistakes during the day...


----------



## Soledad Medina

*¡Felicitaciones para un excelente forero  en sus 4.000 aportes!!!*
*Es un honor felicitar al gaucho trovador de WordReference, que nos hace llegar sus magníficos aportes con la mayor cortesía y amabilidad.*

*¡Que cumplas muchos más Guille y que Dios te bendiga!*
*Un abrazo desde Miami*
*Soledad*


----------



## Rayines

frida-nc said:


> Algo me parecía muy incorrecto, y ahora reconozco que debía haber dicho "endulza"
> Another late-night error. (Mate, I beg pardon)
> I _never_ make mistakes during the day...


¡No, Frida, no te hagás problema, el subjuntivo sirve para todo! De esta manera, estás haciendo una especie de ruego: "¡Que Mate nos endulc*e *la vida!!". (Es pasado, presente y futuro).


----------



## frida-nc

¡JAJA! Que intervención más benevolente. (La acepto)


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Todavia nos falta en este hilo la poesia de nuestro gaucho preferido ..... y ahora yo se porque queda ausente.  iHa empezado una nueva vida!

Gracias por todo, Guillermo!

un beso,
Chaska


----------



## alexacohen

Hola Mate,

Hace un montón que no coincidido contigo, y te echo en falta.
Felicidades mil y un abrazo peludo de mis perros para los tuyos (especialmente 
para Samwise, mi tocayo).

Alexandra


----------



## Maruja14

Muchas felicidades. ¡Cuantos amigos van cumpliendo!


----------



## María Madrid

Muchas felicidades!


----------



## Eugin

Querido compatriota y amigo (lo más importante )

Sabés todo lo que te admiro y aprecio. Cada vez que nos  _privas _de tus mensajes (ni que hablar de tus payadas ) se siente que al foro le falta un pilar elemental, básico que lo hace tan interesante, y por lo que siempre vuelvo... 

Muchísimas gracias por tu presencia aquí y espero verte más seguido para no extrañarte tanto... 

¡Un abrazo grandote con todo cariño!!!! 
Un presente para Usté y Mendieta... pero que no se le piante un lagrimón, ¿estamos?


----------



## Moritzchen

Mate amargo to yú
mate amargo to yú
4000 papi, y cada uno de ellos una joya de conocimiento y eficacia!!!!
Estoy sumamnte honrado de contarte entre mis ciberamigos.
Espero que festejes con unos bizcochitos de grasa.
Un muy fuerte abrazo.


----------



## Mate

Caramba, cuántos amiigos
Se arrimaron al fogón.
Por eso, con emoción,
Les digo que estoy contento:
Siempre los llevo yo adentro
De este viejo corazón.

Como saben de antemano
El lujo 'e participar
Sólo me lo puedo dar 
Dentro del ámbito urbano.

Cuando parto 'e la prisión
De estos muros de cemento
Y me interno campo adentro
Ya no tengo conexión:

Ni Wi-Fi , ni ADSL, 
Ni siquiera un Dial -up.
No más se escucha el trinar 
De unos cuantos pajaritos
Y una brisa hace girar
al molino, despacito.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Mate,

Sólo por esas coplas mereces felicitación, 
imagínate por las miles de veces
en las que vuelcas con creces
en los foros, tu sabiduría y tesón

Por iluminarnos en el más oscuro de los días
gracias con unas líneas te doy
mas espero no sea hasta hoy
que tu lumbrera nos siga brindando alegrías...

¡Felicidades!


----------



## xeneize

Aunque no me haya cruzado directamente con vos, te felicito y te comento que tu apodo me trae a la mente muchos recuerdos lindos, y por eso me llamó la atención! 
Enhorabuena y dale para adelante, por otros 4000 y más!
Chau


----------



## loladamore

Creo que hace más de mil posts no compartimos una buena copa del valle de Mendoza. Lástima que ya no me ha tocado conbeber contigo. Ya no hemos coincidido pero me alegra ver que sigues cumpliendo postiversarios, esto es, que sigas posteando. Ojalá pronto volvamos a coincidir.

Muchas felicidades, _my mate_.

Una abrazo,
Lola


----------



## fsabroso

Un abrazo Mateamigo, Felicitaciones por toda esa ayuda y alegre participación.

4 mil Gracias y muchas más por venir.


----------



## totor

hace tiempo que no nos cruzamos, pero un fuerte abrazo para vos, mi viejo.


----------



## Sparrow22

*Què decirte Guille que no te hayan dicho ya !!!!!, (pero no està demàs que te lo repitamos eh ???)*

*Bajè de la rama, especialmente para saludar al màs gaucho de los foreros (en todos los sentidos). Gaucho por ayudar, gaucho por colaborar y gaucho ........ por gaucho !!!!! *

*Un besote y por miles de aportes, colaboraciones y etc etc etc etc !!!!!!!*


----------



## EmilyD

*Muchas Mazel Tov !!  *(o Muchos??)

It seems like only a week or two since you passed the 3K mark!
_
Nomi_


----------



## Eva Maria

Bittersweet Mate,

Felicidades, chico! 

Con tu arte para traducir – y escribir – eres un imprescindible del foro. Hay que leerte en tus mejores momentos, cuando elaboras tu versión de una frase, y hallas ese término culto que enriquece el texto, esa palabra que encaja a la perfección y a nadie se le había ocurrido.

Dulce o amargo, Mate al fin!

Beijinhos!

Eva Maria


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Wauuuu!!! MATE, pensé que yo sola te extrañaba, pero que equivocada estaba ...
La verdad siempre te recuerdo y te he echado de menos, en el solo español...

Hay que ver las ocupaciones de un Gaucho, Renegauuu....Fuertes nuuu... 

Te felicito en ocasión de tis 4.160 aportes, llenos de mucha verdad, humor, y calidad...
Te envio muchos abrazos y besos... hay que aprovechar la ocasión, que no se te ve casi...

Salud!!
Rosangelus


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

¡Ahijuna con la lobuna!  ¡Mirá de lo que me andaba perdiendo! ¿Si ya estamos celebrando los más de cuatro mil aportes marcianos mateamarganos en los foros!

_Sorry mate_, tú sabes que se te quiere igual que siempre, pero es el tiempo el que no rinde igual. 

¿Si te traigo algo para tomar, me perdonas la demora? Bueno, para no ser aburridos (digo, ya llevamos cuatro hilos regalándote lo mismo), también te traigo algo más que mate, _mate_. Te conseguí unas bolsitas de regalo muy a tono con la celebración, y por si no alcanzan, puedo ir a por varias más de éstas cuando quieras. 

Te traería la música y algo salado de comer, ¿pero entonces qué te traerán el resto de los que lleguen tarde a la fiesta? ¡Hombre, hay que dejar algo por fuera para los demás!

Un abracete, compai. ¡Y me saluda a la Eulogia!

Besotes,

Ya tú sabes...


----------



## scotu

Congratulations on this milestone, thank you for your much valued input.

scotu


----------

